# Cat Trick



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

This actually made me laugh out loud.

Cat Opens Tupperware Without Using Paws

If you have cats, you'll really enjoy this.


----------



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

OMG, that was great. That cat was so smart.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Until I got Windy a year ago, I'm afraid I seriously under estimated the intelligence of cats. Like, I thought they were dumb. Boy was I surprised, they are very intelligent, in a different way to dogs, but still extremely smart.
Thanks for posting, I got a kick out of it. Smart kitten.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Both my dogs jumped up as soon as they heard the cat meow on the video! Apparently he is saying something really important to his owner......like 'food, now'. Someday I have to get me some more cats, these videos make me miss mine.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

That's great!!! I had a cat "Pepper" when I was a kid that wouldn't leave my room and spent most of his time under my bed. I would feed him in there and put his food in my toy oven. It was the cutest thing; he would bolt out from under my bed to the oven, open the door, pull the food out, eat and then shove it back in, close the door and go back under the bed.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Laugh Out Loud! That video is funny! Thank you for sharing.


----------

